# Results from long Island?



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Alright boys, I cruised by and seen a fair number of you guys out there. How thicks the ice, and how's the fishing?


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

It must be a secrete!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

WALGILL said:


> It must be a secrete!


Yea, it's typical. I don't get it. I've never seen so many people as secretive about anything as the guys that fish IL. I mean, there was atleast 30-40 people out at Long Island, and you know some of our members were there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, it's typical. I don't get it. I've never seen so many people as secretive about anything as the guys that fish IL. I mean, there was atleast 30-40 people out at Long Island, and you know some of our members were there.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=86663

Maybe thats the thread your lookin for.... Not giving away spots but tells you how he did.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The reason that people who fish indian are so secretive is because it is a very very crowded lake at times. and alot of the spots to fish have limited parking and the fish are in small areas. Ive been on top of tons of fish before that just wont hit because there are 100 ice fishermen walking talking and drilling 30 holes per person with power augers in 5 ft of water all day. If you experienced that you would be tight lipped too. Keep an eye on how many people frequent these boards. Ive even met people on the ice who know who I am by my reports, that arent even members on this board. They just take information and never give.

I will help you out. I started at Northfork on saturday morning there were 10 guys there, not one eye caught, I moved over toward the south side of long island, more muddy water and no fish at all. Did not see a single fish caught in that area by 10:30 when I left. Not sure if the fish we just not moving or what but the vex was blank as could be. I hear that alot of people were doing decent at Long island so it must be on the north side. Should be thicker ice there too.


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

is there still safe ice


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll I will say is you ain't going to catch any fish by sittin in your computer chair asking if any one is catching any fish.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

With Gas Being Over $3.00 A Gallon And Its 130 Miles 1 Way It Better Be Worth It For Me. We Contribute To The Local Economy. We Buy Bait, Gas , Food In Lakeview. So Help A Fellow Ogf Member!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im guessing that the ice is very not safe right now. Maybe not even there at all. But its supposed to be frigid for the next 3 days so who knows.

And as far as the long drive goes. I live in Grove city, so its an hour and 15 minute drive for me one way. With an old cherokee that only gets 14 MPG. But I dont depend on anyone to give me reports. I make my own


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> But I dont depend on anyone to give me reports. I make my own


AMEN!!! Josh


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I can respect folks lookin for some info who are travelling from a good distance. I do that myself. Specially with gas prices the way they are these days. The ones that rub me wrong though are those who live within 30 minutes of the lake who refuse to go fishing unless they hear good reports. What ever happened to just enjoying the fact that your out of the house and enjoying the simple fact that your out fishing. Don't much like doing all the work for someone else to get the payday ya know lol. 

Think of everytrip like you are in a tournament circuit. I would think that your not going to not fish in a tournament just cause you haven't heard any reports


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry if I came off a little harsh. I live about 45 minutes North and I'm in the process of getting a boat ready. Anybody know where a cheap trailer for a 14' aluminum boat is? LOL. Was just trying to figure out by cruising around the Lake that day. I always ask questions about IL but rarely get answers. I understand protecting a spot. Was just thinking about coming down sometime on the ice before spring.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

looked a the lake today and you might be on your boat sooner than you think. there was alot of open water. I would say about 40% of the lake. Especially in current areas.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> looked a the lake today and you might be on your boat sooner than you think. there was alot of open water. I would say about 40% of the lake. Especially in current areas.


Hey Big Joshy
What did LI look like. THANKS


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry that is the only place I didn't go. When driving up to check out cranberry I glanced over at NF and south LI and it looked like it was locked up still.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> sorry that is the only place I didn't go. When driving up to check out cranberry I glanced over at NF and south LI and it looked like it was locked up still.



O.K. so we might be able to get back on it. I see where the temp. tonight is supposed to get down to 9, with light winds. But the only thing bad about that, if we get any kind of snow, is that it will be hard to tell the thin ice from the good stuff.
BE CAREFULL OUT THERE !!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they got about 3 inches of snow up at the lake but I think its just light and powdery like here in Columbus. I called Mikes Bait and he said the only place that they are getting on the ice that he knows of is Long Island. I might head up tomorrow and try the panfish bite at LI. Its better than sitting at home.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

big Joshy, you could always hit Presque with us...lol. With your luck last weekend I believe I'd be sitting at IL all weekend.


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

a days fishin beats the ol lady bitchen


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

crappie jack said:


> a days fishin beats the ol lady bitchen




hahahahha awesome, preach on brotha!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know if there's any fishable ice?

I am a hardcore internet scouter. I am hoping for some one to find out if there is enough ice, have someone go prefish it for me to find the best spots and times of day, pick me up at my house(Marysville area)and drive me to the lake, buy bait for me, carry my stuff out on the ice, drill my holes, skim off my holes, setup my shanty, rig my poles with the correct jig, light my heater, take my fish off, hold a my beer up to my lips, pack up the gear when we are tired of slaying the fish, drive me home, clean my fish, rinse and bag my fish, and that's it. 
Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

LAKE CONDITIONS TODAY 
I cut and pasted this from the indian lake forum (http://indianlake.com/talkfish.htm), hope that is OK.


February 26, 2008 
10:00 AM - THERE IS A WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL WEDNESDAY NIGHT. WE HAVE 3 TO 4" OF SNOW AND THERE IS A LIGHT SNOW FALLING. THE INDIAN LAKE STATE PARK RANGERS REPORT OPEN WATER BENEATH THE SNOW ON THE LAKE IN MANY PLACES. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO GET ON THE ICE. IT IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. WIND IS NORTH NORTHEAST AT 16 MPH. WIND CHILL IS 22 DEGREES. VISIBILITY IS 0.75 MILES. THE BAROMETER IS 29.52 AND RISING. THE LAKE IS ABOVE NORMAL POOL (AS MEASURED AT THE SPILLWAY). PARK RANGERS RECOMMEND 6" OF ICE FOR SNOWMOBILES AND 4" FOR ICE FISHING. BEWARE OF AREAS ALONG SHORELINES WHERE HOMEOWNERS RUN AERATORS MAKING THE ICE IN THESE AREAS VERY DANGEROUS. THE AREAS CAN BE EASILY IDENTIFIED BY THE NUMBER OF GEESE CONGREGATED THERE.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

If it was up to me, i would just as soon see the ice GO BY-BY, and get on with the open water fishin. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey Supercanoe 

It sounds like you need to go fishing and find out for yourself. Instead of waiting for some one to do the work for you. You are that guy that walk up to someone that is catching fish and drill a hole next him and make all kinds of noise, then wonders why you can not catch a fish.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

swhetstone1 said:


> hey Supercanoe
> 
> It sounds like you need to go fishing and find out for yourself. Instead of waiting for some one to do the work for you. You are that guy that walk up to someone that is catching fish and drill a hole next him and make all kinds of noise, then wonders why you can not catch a fish.


hahaha he got ya!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice one supercanoe. strangely your biting commentary make me want to tell you if Ive found some fish. Great reverse pyscology!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That was a joke.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> That was a joke.



Folks have cabin fever. Us fishermen can get touchy when it's cold and we can't get our lines wet as often as we'd like. Subtleties get lost in translation.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

spidey said:


> Folks have cabin fever. Us fishermen can get touchy when it's cold and we can't get our lines wet as often as we'd like. Subtleties get lost in translation.


Thats what i told the wife a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks Like They Are Ice Fishing At Paradise Pt! Look At Indian Lakes Website.


----------

